# Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...



## Dominick.Osborne (10 Mai 2010)

Guten morgen...

Ich habe vor anderdhalb Monaten auf der seite  [noparse] Autowerbung - Geld verdienen mit Werbung auf dem Auto. Seriöse Auto PKW Werbung seit 1999[/noparse]  bei einer registrierung das kleingedruckte nicht gelesen wo stand wenn sie sich hier anmelden schließen sie gleichzeitig einen unwiederruflichen vertrag ab. darauf hin hab ich auch sofort eine Email erhalten mit zahlungs aufvorderung.... Das ganze hab ich dann bis heute ignoriert, doch jetzt kam eine "Mahnung" per Email:



> Mit Ihrer Anmeldung wurde ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag geschlossen.Wir haben Uhrzeit, Datum, Email-Adresse sowie IP-Adresse Ihres Computers zu Beweiszwecken gespeichert. Leider haben wir bis heute trotz erfolgter Zahlungserinnerungkeinen Eingang Ihrer Anmeldegebühr verzeichnen können. Beachten Sie bitte dass bei Dienstleistungen nach §312 BGB gilt: Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung, wenn wir mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit Ihrer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben oder Sie es selbst veranlasst haben. Da Sie der sofortigen Ausführung der Dienstleistung zugestimmt haben besteht kein Widerrufsrecht für diesen Vertrag und Sie sind in jedem Fall verpflichtet den Rechnungsbetrag zu zahlen!
> 
> Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig auf, den offenen Betrag bis spätestens 15.05.2010 zu begleichen, da andernfalls der Vorgang ohne weitere Rücksprache automatisch an unseren Rechtsanwalt zur Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens weitergeleitet wird.  Dabei entstehen neben dem Rechnungsbetrag zusätzliche Gebührenin Höhe von ca. 60 Euro, die entsprechend den gesetzlichen Regelungen von Ihnen zu tragen sind!


Darf ich das weiter ignorieren oder soll ich lieber zahlen?

Vielen dank im vorraus

Liebe Grüße
Dominick


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*



> Beachten Sie bitte dass bei Dienstleistungen nach §312 BGB gilt: Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung, wenn wir mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit Ihrer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben oder Sie es selbst veranlasst haben. Da Sie der sofortigen Ausführung der Dienstleistung zugestimmt haben besteht kein Widerrufsrecht für diesen Vertrag


Das ist schlicht gelogen. Schon seit dem 04.08.2009 ist der §312 Abs 3 BGB geändert. Das Widerrufsrecht kann vorzeitig nur erlöschen wenn beiderseits vollständig erfüllt wurde.


			
				 §312 d BGB neue Fassung schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*



Dominick.Osborne schrieb:


> Darf ich das weiter ignorieren oder soll ich lieber zahlen?
> 
> Vielen dank im vorraus
> 
> ...


So wie die Seite und das Anmeldeprocedere (momentan) gestaltet sind, gibt es aktuell weder eine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung, noch trifft deren Behauptung, sie hätten bereits mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen, überhaupt zu.

Aber das lässt nur bedingt Rückschlüsse zu, wie die Seite bei Deiner Anmeldung ausgeschaut hat. Komischerweise kann man sich dort anmelden, ohne überhaupt in Erfahrung zu bringen, was denn nun Vertragsgegenstand sein soll...


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*



Dominick.Osborne schrieb:


> bei einer registrierung das kleingedruckte nicht gelesen wo stand wenn sie sich hier anmelden schließen sie gleichzeitig einen unwiederruflichen vertrag ab.



Kostenpflichtigkeit hat deutlich sichtbar zu sein und  nicht in der hintersten Stellfläche des 
Tiefgeschosses der AGB

Außerdem: *Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt *

>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Marco (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*

Nettes Detail am Rande, die Rechnungen werden blind verschickt, das heisst ohne jegliche Validierung.

Gruß Marco


----------



## dagood (19 September 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*

Guten Tag,
auch ich habe mich bei dieser ominösen Firma (leider) registriert und habe vorhin eine ähnliche Erinnerung an meine Zahlung bekommen.
Jedoch sind die Texte inzwischen ein wenig geändert worden.

Erstmal die Mail:



> [noparse]Sehr geehrte(r) ****,
> 
> Sie haben sich am 01.09.2010 (IP-Adresse: *****) bei www.auto-werbeservice.de angemeldet.
> Leider haben wir bis heute keinen Eingang Ihrer Anmeldegebühr verzeichnen können.
> ...



Wie sieht die Gesetzteslage in meinem Fall nun aus?
Bin ich verpflichtet die Anmeldungsgebühr zu zahlen, obwohl definitiv noch keinerlei Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen werden konnten, da mein Eintrag ohne den Eingang der Bearbeitungsgebühr schließlich noch nicht freigeschalten wurde? Ist der Vertrag durch das bloße anklicken auf der Homepage geschlossen, oder würde er von meiner Seite erst akzeptiert werden, wenn ich die 9.95€ zahle?
Ich habe diesen Betrag erst in der Rechnung entdeckt, da ich leider wie viele andere auch das Kleingedruckte ein wenig zu sehr überflogen habe.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar nützliche Antworten geben zu meinem Problem.

Danke schonmal


----------



## dagood (19 September 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*

Hier zusätzlich noch die Art der Kennzeichnung des Preises.
Ist dies Ausreichend?

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/7401/autowerbeservice.jpg


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*

Der alberne Preishinweis in Kleinschrift auf deren Webseite genügt selbstverständlich nicht den Transparenzforderungen aus § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB.

Die Tatsache, dass der Preishinweis etwas fettgedruckt ist, ändert nichts daran, dass er in Kleinstschrift (noch kleiner als 8 pt ging der Schriftfont wohl nicht...) und unauffällig unten, nur nach Herunterscrollen sichtbar, angebracht ist, an einer Stelle, wo ihn der Verbraucher nicht erwarten muss.

Bei solchen albernen Preisverschleierungen entsteht selbstverständlich keine Zahlungspflicht für den Verbraucher. Daran ändern übrigens auch alle Drohschreiben und Mahnungen von Inkassobüros nichts.

Du bist aber auch nicht allein. Diese Abzocke wird von mehreren Banden seit ca. bald 5 Jahren betrieben, inzwischen gibt es in Deutschland seit dieser Zeit weit über 1 Mio. Betroffene, die ein- oder mehrmals solchen Fallen auf den Leim gegangen sind.

Also haben wir hier sehr große Zahlen, wo man sichere Aussagen treffen kann, was denen passiert, die nicht zahlen.

Nämlich: gar nichts. 

Glaub uns, es ist so.

Alles, was man über diese Nutzlosabzocke wissen muss, steht hier:
Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Oder hier:
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Wir wissen, dass nur 10-30 % der Opfer tatsächlich zahlen. Dies wird auch hin und wieder von den Abzockern selbst bestätigt, etwa wenn sie mal ein "Projekt" bei ebay verkaufen etc.

Mit anderen Worten: die Abzocker leben wirklich nur von den max. 30 % Angstzahlern, die die Hosen voll haben, und die sich von dem Drohgetöse der Inkassobüros einschüchtern lassen. Schon damit nehmen sie Millionen ein, und das reicht, um die Ferraris zu betanken und ein komfortables Leben zu führen. Die Inkassobüros und -Anwälte verdienen mit dran.

Allen anderen passiert schlicht und ergreifend gar nichts. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob man irgendwelches Widerspruchsgeschreibsel schickt oder nicht.
Vor Gericht hätten die Abzocker keine Chance, und das wissen sie auch. In den 6 bekannten echten (nicht von den Abzockern selbst inszenierten) Prozessen haben sie sich jedesmal eine Watsche geholt.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Verklagt zu werden, ist also angesichts der Millionenzahlen von Betroffenen etwa so häufig wie ein 6-er im Lotto, und selbst in diesem unwahrscheinlichen Fall hat man 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich mit einem Anwalt zu wehren.
Das gleiche gilt beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht). Auch dieser ist extrem selten, und man müsste nur binnen 14 Tagen auf dem Formular "Widerspruch" ankreuzen (braucht man nicht begründen) und an das Gericht wieder zurückschicken. Dann wäre der Fall auch schon erledigt. Aber, wie gesagt: das ist ohnehin extrem selten, auch wenn die Abzocker immer das Gegenteil behaupten.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Erfahrungstatsache aus 5 Jahren Beobachtung der Szene ist: wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.
Nach ca. 5-10 Mahnungen (kann man nie genau voraussagen) schläft das Drohtheater von selbst ein.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln
Man soll sich von dem billigen Theater nicht bluffen lassen.

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte, sondern sind nur bezahlte Schreibbüros, die Drohbriefe schreiben dürfen. 

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen. In aller Regel kriegt man dann auch nicht weniger Mahnungen, und einen wirklichen Rechtsvorteil gibt es durch die Widerspruchsschreibselei auch nicht. Alle Argumente, die man rechtlich zur Verfügung hat, kann man auch im extrem unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer Klage noch vorbringen, auch dann, wenn man sich bis dahin gar nicht an die Gegenpartei geäußert hat. Es gibt keinen triftigen Grund, die € 4,40 für das Einschreiben an Abzocker zu opfern.

Wenn hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann kriegt der deshalb auch noch kein Leberwurstbrötchen. Und der Halter von dem Lumpi kriegt auch keine schriftliche Rechtfertigung, weshalb Lumpi keinen Rechtsanspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen hat.

Irgendwann ist Lumpi heiser und hört von selbst auf zu kläffen. Je länger man sich mit ihm beschäftigt, desto länger kläfft er.

Wie man den Betreibern das Leben schwer machen kann:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen

Warum es diese Abzocke nur in Deutschland gibt:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Teleton (19 September 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*

Zusätzlich;
Der Quark mit dem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts durch "Durchführung der Dienstleistung" ist frei erfunden, lies Dir den §312d mal durch.
Ausserdem beginnt die Frist zum Widerruf erst mit ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung (vgl §355 BGB i.V.m §360 BGB).

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass irgendein Autowerbungsanbieter je eine Vermittlung hinbekommen hat.


----------



## dagood (20 September 2010)

*AW: Auto-Werbeservice.de :   Vertrag aus Versehen abgeschlossen...*

Danke für die ausführlichen und hilfreichen Antworten und Informationen.
Jetzt ist mir zumindest schonmal die erste Sorge genommen und erwarte nun (schon fast mit Vorfreude) die nächsten Mahnung oder eventuelle Besucher von Inkassobüros.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, was da noch so rumgeschickt wird.


----------

